# Amount of gravel?



## Zombie

How much gravel should you have per gallon of the fish tank?


----------



## Twistersmom

My local fish store has a sign that says 1 pound gravel per gallon.


----------



## Zombie

That would mean 100+ pounds for a 29gal. 50lbs for a 10gal. 25lbs for a 5gal. That seems like a LOT of gravel.


----------



## Zombie

I've always read 1-2lbs per gallon. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Byron

Zombie said:


> That would mean 100+ pounds for a 29gal. 50lbs for a 10gal. 25lbs for a 5gal. That seems like a LOT of gravel.


Something's wrong with the math here. One pound of gravel for each gallon of water would be 10 pounds in a 10 gallon tank, not 50, and 29 pounds in a 29g, etc.

But another point should be considered, namely, will you have rooted plants [=plants with root systems that need to be in the substrate] in the tank? If yes, you will need enough gravel to hold the roots and allow them to grow; 2 inches is usually adequate, or a bit more. If no plants, the gravel could be very shallow as it becomes simply aesthetic (appearance). The gravel substrate collects waste better than bare glass and it can be easily vacuumed off during the weekly partial water change.


----------



## Zombie

I was regarding to the 5lb per gallon rule.

There will be live plants. In a standard 10gallon, about how much gravel would be 2 inches?


----------



## Byron

Zombie said:


> I was regarding to the 5lb per gallon rule.
> 
> There will be live plants. In a standard 10gallon, about how much gravel would be 2 inches?


It's the depth of the substrate that is important. I would get 10 pounds for a 10g. If it's planted, have 2 inches minimum; some extra allows you to slope it to the back (looks natural), or have a small raised terrace with rock or wood, etc. It is always good to have a bit extra left over; comes in handy.


----------



## Zombie

I'm aware. It just gets expensive. I'm planting a 29, 10 and 5 gal and in late october I'll worry about a 55 but it won't have plants. (Cichild tank)


----------



## 1077

Try checking out lawn and garden stores in your area or landscaping companies nearby. You can prolly find small natural river gravel for MUCH cheaper than the gravel sold at fish stores or online stores. You will need to rinse the gravel either way.


----------



## Zombie

Okay. My only worry about that is I'm keeping Cories and need smaller river gravel.


----------



## Byron

Zombie said:


> Okay. My only worry about that is I'm keeping Cories and need smaller river gravel.


Be careful then, know what you're getting. Gravel made from limestone or dolomite (or crushed coral) will raise hardness and ph and this works for rift lake cichlids or livebearers but not recommended for acidic water fish like corys and tetras. While aquarium store gravel is more expensive, you should be able to trust what you're getting; and some carry it in bulk, much less expensive that the made-up bags. I have always used bulk gravel, the smallest grain size available (as far as I know) and my corys are fine. It is also not rough, like some gravels from landscaping places might be.


----------



## Zombie

Yes, I just want to be careful with my fish. 

(personal accomplishment; I figured out how to get my ACF to eat!! D )


----------



## redlessi

I use pea gravel and you can buy it at Lowes for approx 35 lbs @ $3.45. It comes in beautiful neutral colors.


----------



## Zombie

I'll look into that. I'm having some major health issues ATM so I can't travel anywhere to look.


----------



## Byron

redlessi said:


> I use pea gravel and you can buy it at Lowes for approx 35 lbs @ $3.45. It comes in beautiful neutral colors.


I've not seen this material so just a comment on the size of grain. Pea gravel is sometimes used to describe large grain gravel, more pebbles than gravel; this in my view is too large for plants (Zombie mentioned this wold be a planted tank). All plant authors recommend the smallest gravel (I think it used to be "Number 3" but haven't seen that term for a while). It is sufficient to hold the roots in place, and small enough for the roots to easily grow through it, and not large enough for trapped waste and uneaten food to be an issue, less chance of "dead spots" (there will be some like under rocks)... you get the idea.


----------



## redlessi

Here is a link to see what it looks like and yes it is suitable for planted tanks as well. If the link does not work, I have attached a picture. You just rinse well as you would regular gravel.

*Evergreen 0.5 cu. ft. Pea Gravel | Lowes.com







*


----------



## Zombie

-waits for someone to comment on that gravel siize-


----------



## Zombie

Top Fin® Polished Pebbles - 2 lbs - Décor - Fish - PetSmart

What about this?


----------



## redlessi

just a quick note that this pic is supersized to show you the item, so it may appear a little larger than actual size. most people (planted tanks or not) I know us it as the price is the best. good luck


----------



## Twistersmom

I read up on the same pea gravel redlessi mentioned, even bought a bag at lowes with plans to use it, but changed my mind at the last minute and went with pool filter sand because the muskippers I was setting the tank up for prefer sand.
The gravel itself looks nice, and I read many post from people whom used it without problems. I Looked at lots of pictures with the pea gravel in fish tanks. 
I do not recall seeing any tanks heavily planted with this gravel. I do believe this gravel can be safely used if washed well, and there are many plants that do well planted attached to driftwood and rock. If you are going for a heavily rooted planted tank, something else such as Eco-complete or flourite would be a better choice.


----------



## Zombie

What priced am I looking at with those? (if it takes me time to reply, I'm having some health issues.)


----------



## Twistersmom

Eco-complete and Flourite are expensive, around 20 to $25 for a 20 lb bag.

Health issues? Everything alright?


----------



## Zombie

I'll pm you about the health issues. 

I'll set up on tank at a time if I go with that gravel.


----------

